# ZFS on UEFI



## korino (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello! Can somebody help to me to resolve a problem.
First - How do I install ZFS on UEFI?
Of course I can use UFS, but I need a ZFS. I have searched the internet and didn't find any information about that. Please, help me if it's possible.
I am using FreeBSD 10.1.

Second -  on my HDD exist Windows, and I do not need to delete it!
If I am using UFS with out any bootloader, (as an example I even didn't use `boot0cfg -B`) I can load Windows by default and load FreeBSD by pressing F8.
So is it possible to not install any type of bootloader with ZFS? Because they aren't working on my motherboard.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 8, 2015)

The current UEFI loader can't boot a ZFS root partition. You need to either boot in legacy mode or use UFS for root (the base system). If choosing the latter, you could then create a ZFS pool with filesystems for /var, /usr, and whatever else you needed. Note that this would require a manual install rather than using bsdinstall. Also bear in mind that the root partition would only be one gigabyte (the default base system build takes up~800 megabytes, less if you rebuild it with src.conf(5), so it seems pretty dubious to me that anything would be lost if the base system isn't on ZFS. It may be preferable, but there's no killer advantage to it.


----------



## korino (Apr 8, 2015)

ANOKNUSA, thank you! So it seems more preferable to me is waiting a new version UEFI loader, as an example in a FreeBSD 11 version?


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 8, 2015)

If you're willing to wait 15 more months, then sure.  Is there some reason you believe the root system _needs_ to be on ZFS? Like I said, you may _like_ to install the base system on ZFS, but there's nothing really _better_ about doing so.


----------

